# Ceverelo soloist team or new 06 trek 5200



## the embalmer (Sep 23, 2005)

I am getting a new bike soon and have narrowed it down between the ceverelo and the trek. A month ago I wouldn't have thought twice about the ceverlo until the lbs had one sitting there. It looks great and is actually lighter then the 5200. tell me about why I should get the soloist over the 5200.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

it is stiffer. Was a former race frame back in the early 2000s. Has actually won UCI races. Has aero advantage over Trek frame. You are supporting a Canadian company.


----------



## the embalmer (Sep 23, 2005)

I know its a canadian company, the home of trek is only about an hour away from my house, thats why I'm a little conflicted but the look of the soloist is a real draw, considering I thought I really would like to go with a carbon bike that and it will be somewhat rare in the area at least right now as the lbs is just starting to carry them this year.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

A lot more engineering went into the aluminum soloist than the vast majority of carbon bikes out there. Wind tunnel testing is not cheap.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

People buy into cervelo marketing quite a bit more than I thought...


----------

